# Kage Demo



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

Anyone in the northeast interested in a Kage demo. We have 8' 9' 10' 11' for skid steer and 12' 14' for loader. Please call 774-244-0106 or email [email protected] we will come to you.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

do you cover Long Island? I have wanted to try one for the longest time


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

We would love to come and do a demonstration for you this week. Please call Justin @ 1-774-244-0106 or Mike @ 1-774-244-0670 to discuss timing and location. Thank you for your interest


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

When did Kage make an 11 footer?


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

*11' Kage*



xtreem3d;1330626 said:


> When did Kage make an 11 footer?


the 11' is more or less a prototype-we currently have 2 in stock


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Can you quote or PM me price and shipping 63147 ? (St. Louis)


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

xtreem3d;1330661 said:


> Can you quote or PM me price and shipping 63147 ? (St. Louis)


St Louis is well out of our territory-Respectively so we would have to make arrangements with the manufacture before we could even entertain this transaction. It would probably be best for you to contact Kristen @ 651-433-4628.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

That's o.k. i have bought all mine from her anyway..thanks again,
Steve


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

PS does the 11 footer have a split trip edge? sometimes even the full 9 foot trip is brutal in a skidsteer


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

xtreem3d;1330725 said:


> PS does the 11 footer have a split trip edge? sometimes even the full 9 foot trip is brutal in a skidsteer


full trip on the 11'


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

Goodmorning,
We are going to long island tomorow and we would like to do a demo for you. Please give me a call @ 1-774-244-0670 to make arrangments


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Not sure if you mean me but I am way down in St. Louis. Kristin said you would just need to get their O.k to sell it to me. Can you at least Pm me a price on the 11 footer?
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

xtreem3d;1331584 said:


> Not sure if you mean me but I am way down in St. Louis. Kristin said you would just need to get their O.k to sell it to me. Can you at least Pm me a price on the 11 footer?
> Thanks,
> Steve


$6,400.00+shipping


----------



## Bigsnowny (Sep 28, 2009)

Interested in a demo on 10' skid mount and 12' loader. Locaded in Northern NY. If like how they work will take two 10' skid mounts. best price?


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

kagenewengland;1332022 said:


> $6,400.00+shipping


Ha, your the first one to post prices on a kage. Everyone always just says their expensive. lol


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

*kage demo 10/7*

we will be on the road all week doing demonstrations anyone still interested?


----------



## tjdozerman (Jan 6, 2011)

Will you be out in long Island?


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

tjdozerman;1340042 said:


> Will you be out in long Island?


We could come by on Tues or Wends-what is the address


----------



## kattoom125 (Oct 23, 2007)

Guys, all I can say is that Justin and Brian convinced me into buying the kage units... All I can say is these things are great. Can't wait to use them next time it snows. Thanks again guys Stephen Puget


----------



## LR3 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello. Price on a 9' in Connecticut please.


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

LR3;1346264 said:


> Hello. Price on a 9' in Connecticut please.


9' delivered to Connecticut would be $5800.00


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

Do You cover the buffalo NY area?


----------



## LR3 (Sep 23, 2011)

Sweet, talked to Justin and will be picking up an 8'footer sometime this week. He recommends the 8' but was wondering if a 9' would be better. I just bought a new SR80 and I'm looking for suggestions. Any input will help with the decision. Thanks.


----------



## LR3 (Sep 23, 2011)

Just had mine delivered today. All I can say is, beautiful! Can't wait to see it perform.


----------



## Snubber (Nov 6, 2010)

Congratulations, did you end up with th 8 or 9 footer for the SR80?


----------



## LR3 (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you! Justin recommended the 8' and I'm glad I went with it. The thing is big and and I can tell its going to move a lot of snow. It's bada$$, I can't wait to use it. It's much much bigger in person. My RC 50 teetered when I attached it to unload. I highly recommend doing business with these guys. Nick, who delivered it for me was very thorough when he explained everything to me from the operation to zerk locations as well as what to loosen up to let the grease flow. Can say enough about em, great people, phenomenal product.


----------



## Bigsnowny (Sep 28, 2009)

Just got two 10' kage from them last week. Good price, fast delivery time two days and free delivery. Only thing that bothered me was that Justin wouldn't get of the truck to help unload a $12,000 dollar order, Just sat in his truck until I finished. I even had to undo his straps. Their prices are the same as Kage home office.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

any demoes in SE michigan??


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

Bigsnowny;1349043 said:


> Just got two 10' kage from them last week. Good price, fast delivery time two days and free delivery. Only thing that bothered me was that Justin wouldn't get of the truck to help unload a $12,000 dollar order, Just sat in his truck until I finished. I even had to undo his straps. Their prices are the same as Kage home office.


Typical Justin-trust me being the most non tactical and non technical person I know-he might of actually did you a favor (lol). We will try to keep him in office next time-Brian


----------



## LR3 (Sep 23, 2011)

Ask for Nick.


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

Plow man Foster;1349069 said:


> any demoes in SE michigan??


Sorry can't do anything in michigan-Kristen @ Kage is very helpful


----------



## Marbleman (Oct 29, 2006)

I would like a demo, I am in Connecticut


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

Marbleman;1349463 said:


> I would like a demo, I am in Connecticut


where and when?


----------



## stoneexc2 (Aug 18, 2007)

LR3;1347047 said:


> Sweet, talked to Justin and will be picking up an 8'footer sometime this week. He recommends the 8' but was wondering if a 9' would be better. I just bought a new SR80 and I'm looking for suggestions. Any input will help with the decision. Thanks.


we had an sr80 and ran a arctic 10 sectional and it handled it nice


----------



## Marbleman (Oct 29, 2006)

kagenewengland, You could demo at my shop in middletown. When are you available?


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

Marbleman;1349861 said:


> kagenewengland, You could demo at my shop in middletown. When are you available?


Hey Marbleman-we are going to CT tomorrow; I know this is real short notice, but if you could be available tomorrow I would appreciate you making the demo convenient. You can call my cell phone @ 774-244-1062 (I stay up late and wake up early)-Brian


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

*any one interested*

we are looking to do more demos; anyone still interested? (we would love to move some loader models especially)

774-244-0106 or [email protected]


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

We are no longer a Kage dealer. We appreciate our run as we successfully moved boatloads of units over the years. We thank everyone for the business. We must say out of all the units sold we have had very few failures; Kudos to Kage. We have been successfuly selling SnowWolf for the last two seasons and through in field experience can say their product is awesome as well. Same drill contact us for a demo and we will hook you up. Also check out our tires.

Brian 774-244-1062


----------



## Doug8949 (Sep 3, 2013)

maelawncare;1334081 said:


> Ha, your the first one to post prices on a kage. Everyone always just says their expensive. lol


they are expensive but i got my first one this year and love it scraps to the ground good and fast. have not even put the boss plow on the truck yet this year and don't plane on it unless needed. looks way heavier the the fast track setup and way taller. Moves a ton of snow as long as you can keep traction.


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

Just purchased a bobcat s650. Looking for a 10 footer to put on the front of it. Very interested in a kage. Located in Northeast Ohio. Any help would be great! 

Mario


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

Doug8949;1900281 said:


> they are expensive but i got my first one this year and love it scraps to the ground good and fast. have not even put the boss plow on the truck yet this year and don't plane on it unless needed. looks way heavier the the fast track setup and way taller. Moves a ton of snow as long as you can keep traction.


Exactly what good is a truck compared to running a 2spd skid with a Kage or SnowWolf. I recomend you take a second look at the build quality of a SnowWolf (which has a 30" moldboard like Kage) and compare the pricepoints. Wolf paw tires can help you get traction. If you are only getting half the traction with mud/flotation tires you are only using half the machine.


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

procuts0103;1900346 said:


> Just purchased a bobcat s650. Looking for a 10 footer to put on the front of it. Very interested in a kage. Located in Northeast Ohio. Any help would be great!
> 
> Mario


As we anounced earlier in this thread we no longer sell Kage. We can get you a SnowWolf 10' model delivered to Ohio (or anywhere else) for $5,700.00


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

Ok thanks for the reply


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

why did you guys stop selling the kages? snow wolf better quality?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

For the price of a kage you'd be much better off buying a wing plow, I see no advantage to being able to disconnect your box vs just folding your wings back


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

Broncslefty7;1900817 said:


> why did you guys stop selling the kages? snow wolf better quality?


More or less it was a mutual business decision. If we were to get into details i could give you pros and cons of each. We have put more hours and broken more Kages than Kage themselfs. For the most part they have held up very well. We do not have as much time on SnowWolfs, but from first impression they seem very simple and rugged. The only downfall i have seen that really bugged me sofar was SnowWolf's proprietary bolt pattern on their cutting-edge meaning you could not just go to any supplier and pick up a highway punch edge or upgrade to 5/8. I guess this is good for us as a dealer, but not in the best interest of the end user. When you consider the savings of a SnowWolf this would be a small concession in my opinion.


----------



## Doug8949 (Sep 3, 2013)

kagenewengland;1900351 said:


> Exactly what good is a truck compared to running a 2spd skid with a Kage or SnowWolf. I recomend you take a second look at the build quality of a SnowWolf (which has a 30" moldboard like Kage) and compare the pricepoints. Wolf paw tires can help you get traction. If you are only getting half the traction with mud/flotation tires you are only using half the machine.


A truck is good for lots that have more room to turn in i still like my truck and plow. The 2spd skid is great. The kage i have and the snow wolf i saw another guy using was a big difference the moldboard might be the same size but it did not look like it. I am going to look into a set of wolf paw tires as i hear they are great but i only have had enough snow this year to use my kage 2 times and in order to by a 1000 dollar set of tires i need to use it more yet.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

kagenewengland;1901564 said:


> More or less it was a mutual business decision. If we were to get into details i could give you pros and cons of each. We have put more hours and broken more Kages than Kage themselfs. For the most part they have held up very well. We do not have as much time on SnowWolfs, but from first impression they seem very simple and rugged. The only downfall i have seen that really bugged me sofar was SnowWolf's proprietary bolt pattern on their cutting-edge meaning you could not just go to any supplier and pick up a highway punch edge or upgrade to 5/8. I guess this is good for us as a dealer, but not in the best interest of the end user. When you consider the savings of a SnowWolf this would be a small concession in my opinion.


Might be worth it to find a steel supplier and have them match pattern, simple process.And if you find close by you'll save shipping costs.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Triple L;1900832 said:


> For the price of a kage you'd be much better off buying a wing plow, I see no advantage to being able to disconnect your box vs just folding your wings back


This.

I bought our Kage before I knew about HLA and MetalPless.

Our SnoWing kicks the **** out of our Kage in productivity. 1 season pays for the difference in the 2 blades.

The only thing Kage has going over the hydraulic wing plows is it's more simple, just 2 angle cylinders vs the rotators on the HLA's. I think MetalPless has regular hydraulic cylinders on their wings, so this would negate the simplicity argument.


----------



## Snowfarmths (Nov 20, 2012)

We had a 10' snow wolf mounted on a JD 6430 with a loader. We have a farm plus go out a help a contractor when we get a large snow fall or someone breaks down or doesn't show up. I just sold the Wolf and purchased the Kage.The Wolf gave me 8 years of trouble free service. We do a lot of gravel driveways and pavement. The paint held well and never even broke a trip sping!Sold it for 1500$ less then i paid for it new but we keep our stuff in good condition. So now we have a Kage and have plowed two storms and so far and I like it. The plow seams to be a little heavier built than the Snow Wolf (weight wise) . You notice the difference on the front of the tractor for sure.My only concern is i liked how the plow frame (design)hooked on to the plate on the Snow Wolf maybe a little better than the Kage.Only time will tell which one holds up better to the "WACKS" its going to take. Both plows are simple for sure. The Wolf was a great plow!!I hope the Kage is to. The reason for buying a Kage?I had no one in this part of Ontario selling them anymore. When i did need to get parts had to get them from Batavia New York . I thought about heading to New York to buy, but a dealer near me just started selling Kage this year so i went and supported someone local. Why not a wing plow?We have a HLA 10-16 and it works great also but the guys we do the sub work for have a lot of town home complexes.The Kage on the loader allows us to pile/stack where space is limited.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Why can you not pile or stack with a wing plow? I got pictures of my own plows stacking 15' high...


----------



## Snowfarmths (Nov 20, 2012)

No your right we can pile with the HLA also its just about logistics and what plow is best for what area we are asked to go to.I'm only a back up guy for this contractor. I'm only called when needed. Some areas its fairly narrow between garages etc so we can't use and HLA to its full advantage so the Kage works for that job. Then they HLA can go to the wider more open areas or lots.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Triple L;1900832 said:


> For the price of a kage you'd be much better off buying a wing plow, I see no advantage to being able to disconnect your box vs just folding your wings back


Triple L, how much are the HLA's? Say 10'. Also, how often do those rotary actuators poop out? And when they do, how much is each one to replace?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

WIPensFan;1902805 said:


> Triple L, how much are the HLA's? Say 10'. Also, how often do those rotary actuators poop out? And when they do, how much is each one to replace?


Roughly 12k for the plow depending on mounts, I personally don't run hla anymore, I had one that was a good 10 years old and only thing ive ever had to do is rebuild 1 wing motor for $200... they're pretty much bullet proof as your reliefs kick in there isn't much to break, I currently run a machinability 9-15 and just love the thing, way better than horst IMO but metal plessis live edge wing plow is where it's at... I'm waiting till they have live edge on the wings then I'll be getting one... I see no advantage to the kage cause whatever it can do I can just rotate my wings back 180 degrees and both plows are the exact same then


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

kagenewengland;1900354 said:


> As we anounced earlier in this thread we no longer sell Kage. We can get you a SnowWolf 10' model delivered to Ohio (or anywhere else) for *$5,700.00*





Triple L;1902829 said:


> *Roughly 12k* for the plow depending on mounts, I personally don't run hla anymore, I had one that was a good 10 years old and only thing ive ever had to do is rebuild 1 wing motor for $200... they're pretty much bullet proof as your reliefs kick in there isn't much to break, I currently run a machinability 9-15 and just love the thing, way better than horst IMO but metal plessis live edge wing plow is where it's at... I'm waiting till they have live edge on the wings then I'll be getting one... I see no advantage to the kage cause whatever it can do I can just rotate my wings back 180 degrees and both plows are the exact same then





John_DeereGreen;1901864 said:


> This.
> 
> I bought our Kage before I knew about HLA and MetalPless.
> 
> ...


While I wont argue that a wing plow, such as a HLA/Metalpless, is more productive than a Kage/Snowwolf system......but $6300 more productive in one season on the same machine and lot..?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Triple L;1902829 said:


> Roughly 12k for the plow depending on mounts, I personally don't run hla anymore, I had one that was a good 10 years old and only thing ive ever had to do is rebuild 1 wing motor for $200... they're pretty much bullet proof as your reliefs kick in there isn't much to break, I currently run a machinability 9-15 and just love the thing, way better than horst IMO but metal plessis live edge wing plow is where it's at... I'm waiting till they have live edge on the wings then I'll be getting one... I see no advantage to the kage cause whatever it can do I can just rotate my wings back 180 degrees and both plows are the exact same then


Yes $12000 is a lot of money, but if it's something that greatly increases productivity, then it's worth it IMO. Good to know about the actuators, thanks. I agree on the Metal Pless LiveEdge, I knew that when I first saw it. I do think the SnowWolf and Kages are great products though, and at a good price point.



snocrete;1902880 said:


> While I wont argue that a wing plow, such as a HLA/Metalpless, is more productive than a Kage/Snowwolf system......but $6300 more productive in one season on the same machine and lot..?


Mike, I don't believe that quoted price of $5700 includes the FastTach so it would cost more for that. But I do agree that it is a significant difference. If you're doing a lot of snow and have lots accounts it shouldn't matter as much, because you'll make the money back quickly.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

WIPensFan;1902900 said:


> Mike, I don't believe that quoted price of $5700 includes the FastTach so it would cost more for that. But I do agree that it is a significant difference. If you're doing a lot of snow and have lots accounts it shouldn't matter as much, because you'll make the money back quickly.


Oh...I thought it did..?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

snocrete;1902942 said:


> Oh...I thought it did..?


I could be wrong...it's happened before Maybe they will clarify what the price includes.


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

WIPensFan;1902900 said:


> Yes $12000 is a lot of money, but if it's something that greatly increases productivity, then it's worth it IMO. Good to know about the actuators, thanks. I agree on the Metal Pless LiveEdge, I knew that when I first saw it. I do think the SnowWolf and Kages are great products though, and at a good price point.
> 
> Mike, I don't believe that quoted price of $5700 includes the FastTach so it would cost more for that. But I do agree that it is a significant difference. If you're doing a lot of snow and have lots accounts it shouldn't matter as much, because you'll make the money back quickly.


FastTach and hose extensions are included in the price. Delivery to your door also included in the price


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

kagenewengland;1903051 said:


> FastTach and hose extensions are included in the price. Delivery to your door also included in the price


Thanks for making me wrong! That's a good price though.


----------



## Snowfarmths (Nov 20, 2012)

Triple L;1902829 said:


> Roughly 12k for the plow depending on mounts, I personally don't run hla anymore, I had one that was a good 10 years old and only thing ive ever had to do is rebuild 1 wing motor for $200... they're pretty much bullet proof as your reliefs kick in there isn't much to break, I currently run a machinability 9-15 and just love the thing, way better than horst IMO but metal plessis live edge wing plow is where it's at... I'm waiting till they have live edge on the wings then I'll be getting one... I see no advantage to the kage cause whatever it can do I can just rotate my wings back 180 degrees and both plows are the exact same then


Wow great deal on getting one of the wing motors fixed! can you pass on where you got that done? Both on mine are leaking but HLA said not worth rebuilding so quoted us 1600$ for each new wing motor and give us 400$ each for old motors so 2400$ for new pair. Decided i could live with a little oil leak for a bit.Will have to fix soon though.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes, I believe it will pay for it's self in 1 season if you have a lot that can use the boost in production. Especially seasonal. Worst case scenario, 2 seasons.

Figure 100/hour for each skid. That's 31.5 hours for 2 seasons. Now if you're 40 percent more productive you can turn a 96 hour season into 160 hours of billable work but still only have 96 hours of plowing.

Or you can become a certified lowballer and knock your prices down further.

Ours is at least 40% more productive than the Kage. 10 foot Kage, 8-13 Snow Wing. Plus none of the stop and go to grab the box. Just hit buttons and it's done.


Snowfarmths;1903624 said:


> Wow great deal on getting one of the wing motors fixed! can you pass on where you got that done? Both on mine are leaking but HLA said not worth rebuilding so quoted us 1600$ for each new wing motor and give us 400$ each for old motors so 2400$ for new pair. Decided i could live with a little oil leak for a bit.Will have to fix soon though.


If they're not worth rebuilding, why are they giving you 400 each for them?

Find a hydraulic shop. They're rebuildable. That price is insane.


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

Once again we are offering free demos anywhere in the northeast/mid atlantic. We have the best prices with free shipping to anywhere in US. This year we are exclusivly offering a limited supply of 11' units for large skid steers and mini loaders. Please contact us with questions or to make arrangements.


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

We would also like to announce we are selling used Kage units completly gone through with new paint and wear items. Contact us @ 855-haulsnow or email [email protected]


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

We are now offering all SnowWolf items on our ebay listings. Buy it now with free shipping or Make an offer!!!


----------

